# interjeu / interaction



## jprr

Bonjour,

J'ai appris il y a quelques jours l'existence du mot "*interjeu*" (psychanalyse)
J'essaie de voir la différence avec interaction, et sur les fragments d'auteurs que j'arrive à dégager des réclames pour des jeux en ligne ... j'ai du mal. 
Le jeu, à part le solitaire et quelques autres longtemps réprimés par la moralité , supposent pluralité d'acteurs et réciprocité, alors pourquoi "inter" ?
Est-ce qu'une âme charitable pourrait m'expliquer la particularité qui fonde l'existence de ce concept, et qui le distingue d'une interaction ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Moity Jean

Interjeu (dont j'ignorais l'existence.. honte à moi !) existe bien dans le Larousse mais ne semble utilisé qu'en psychiatrie ou en psychologie. 
La définition qui en est donnée : "Articulation de deux (ou plusieurs) structures institutionnelles l'une avec l'autre" .. (comprenne qui pourra !) ... me laisse perplexe !
Bien amicalement.


----------



## Fred_C

Je vais être mauvaise langue, mais...
Peut-être que l'auteur de cette définition dans le Larousse l'a recopiée d'après un bouquin théorique de psychologie sans la comprendre non plus...


----------



## jprr

Moity Jean said:


> Interjeu (dont j'ignorais l'existence.. honte à moi !) existe bien dans le Larousse mais ne semble utilisé qu'en psychiatrie ou en psychologie.
> La définition qui en est donnée : "Articulation de deux (ou plusieurs) *structures institutionnelles * l'une avec l'autre" .. (comprenne qui pourra !) ... me laisse perplexe !
> Bien amicalement.


Je n'avais pas l'impression qu'il y avait la moindre raison d'avoir honte d'ignorer ce terme ... mais heuuuu   là je comprends encore moins.
 ... Exemple d'emploihttp://www.spp.asso.fr/Main/DebatsSansFrontiere/Intersubjectivisme/Items/4.htm : 


> La confrontation du sujet à la mise en mots de son expérience subjective, aux limites de celles-ci, et au travail du sens dans la quête de la vérité narrative ne saurait dispenser l'analyste de la pratique de l'interprétation, laquelle requiert le repérage du transfert et l'analyse du contre-transfert (et suscite des effets de déliaison). *L'interjeu de ceux-ci* ne résume pas le processus psychanalytique et ne peut pas non plus être considéré simplement comme effet de l'actualisation d'une relation d'objet du passé infantile.


 Source complète
Désolé les exemples sont rarement légers, et difficilement citables (fichiers pdf etc ...)


----------



## Moity Jean

Bel exemple d'amphigouri !! 
Pour rester dans le domaine médical ..et littéraire, Molière n'a pas fait mieux dans "Le médecin malgré lui" quand il met dans la bouche de Sganarelle la longue tirade qui se termine par "voilà justement ce qui fait que votre fille est muette" !!
Bien amicalement.


----------



## Xence

Et pour en rajouter une couche:


> À leur confluence l’ingéniosité et la massification vont s’accélérant dans un *interjeu* explosif que l’auto-domestication n’apprivoise pas.
> Source


 
Bref, on patauge là en plein néo-crétinisme...


----------



## itka

Xence, il me semble déceler du mauvais esprit par là-dessous !


----------



## jprr

Moity Jean said:


> Interjeu (dont j'ignorais l'existence.. honte à moi !) existe bien dans le Larousse mais ne semble utilisé qu'en psychiatrie ou en psychologie.


Juste par curiosité, quelle année le Larousse?
C'est peut-être une nouvelle entrée due à un regain de popularité ?
Je viens de re-re ... vérifier dans mon Larousse (2002) et il n'y est pas, pourtant "interjeu" a été utilisé par Lacan (décédé en 1981); il ne s'agit donc pas *à priori *d'une neo nouveauté.


----------



## Moity Jean

Grand Larousse Universel de ...1982 (vol.8).. ça ne me rajeunit pas  !!

Bien amicalement.


----------



## Xence

itka said:


> Xence, il me semble déceler du mauvais esprit par là-dessous !


C'est qu'il y a de quoi, itka ! 
Pour moi, il ne fait aucun doute qu'il s'agit là d'un calque de l'anglais _interplay_, qui veut tout bêtement dire _action et réaction réciproques_ ou simplement _interaction_. Le rendre par _interjeu_, c'est un peu comme si on traduisait _intercourse_ (relation sexuelle) par _intercours_: "Je viens d'avoir un superbe intercours avec ma copine... !" 
Maintenant, il se trouve que le vocable en question, appelé à rejoindre le cimetière des ex-crétinismes, a repris du poil de la bête à la faveur de la montée en flèche d'une entreprise de jeux qui s'en est accaparé.


----------



## Fred_C

Méfiez-vous.
Dans les disciplines précises, (maths, physique, philosophie, psychologie) le concept de calque depuis une langue ou une autre n'est pas une chose à éviter.
Il existe des concepts universels (internationaux) que chaque langue nomme à l'aide de mots qui sont tous calqués sur les mots désignant le même concept dans d'autres langues.
C'est tout le contraire en linguistique normale, où on aime bien avoir ses propres concepts, et où l'emprunt d'un mot étranger (ou son calque) est considéré comme une invasion.

D'autre part (et sachant cela), peut-on vraiment être sûr que le mot original était en anglais... ?
Lacan n'était pas anglais, je crois, et "Zwischenspiel", ça existe en Allemand, au cas où ce serait un concept découvert par Freud...


----------



## Xence

C'est un terme qui date apparemment des années 80. Voir l'introduction de cet article, par exemple.
Je vais voir si je peux trouver autre chose...


----------



## jprr

Fred_C said:


> Méfiez-vous.
> Dans les disciplines précises, (maths, physique, philosophie, psychologie) le concept de calque depuis une langue ou une autre n'est pas une chose à éviter.
> Il existe des concepts universels (internationaux) que chaque langue nomme à l'aide de mots qui sont tous calqués sur les mots désignant le même concept dans d'autres langues.
> ...


D'accord, mais s'il s'agit simplement de créer un doublon, il est sans doute permis de s'interroger sur la pertinence de la démarche (ou la flemme de l'importateur?).
Dommage que les auteurs de l'article cité par Xence n'aient pas pris le temps d'expliquer l'apport du dernier arrivé. Quand à Brazelton, les textes disponibles en ligne sont en anglais ( "interplay" : traduction du dico maison ... interaction).
Et on revient à la question initiale. Y-a-t-il une différence dans le champs d'application qui justifie l'utilisation d'un mot plutôt que l'autre ?


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Xence said:


> Et pour en rajouter une couche:
> Bref, on patauge là en plein néo-crétinisme...


L'auteur pointé par ce lien peut s'appliquer à lui-même sa définition : il conclut en écrivant _Nous qualifions, nous, de "néo-crétins" tous ceux qui s'inclinent devant la pensé unique,* la langue unique*, la monnaie unique, la bouffe unique... Vaste programme_...
Adversaire de la "Langue unique" - lui qui justement croit porter le fer contre ceux qui veulent modifier "Sa Langue" !

Plus sérieusement, Fred a raison : l'emploi d'un mot dans une nouvelle acception est parfois nécessaire, en sciences en particulier (pourquoi la littérature ou la philosophie auraient-elle seules le droit d'inventer des concepts ?...)
Et le fait qu'une nuance nous échappe, à nous béotiens, n'est pas forcément le signe que la nuance n'existe pas.

Interjeu, interaction : il faut du contexte et des exemples pour voir si nuance il y a.


----------



## Fred_C

Je voulais simplement dire que la science est une chose que l'humanité se partage, à l'inverse des concepts nationaux.
Dire que "interjeu" c'est nul, parce que c'est calqué sur l'anglais (ce dont on n'est pas sûr), c'est aussi ridicule que de dire que "physique nucléaire" c'est nul, parce que c'est calqué sur "nuclear physics". (Ce qui n'est pas sûr du tout non plus, d'ailleurs).


----------



## Xence

JeanDeSponde said:


> L'auteur pointé par ce lien peut s'appliquer à lui-même sa définition : il conclut en écrivant _Nous qualifions, nous, de "néo-crétins" tous ceux qui s'inclinent devant la pensé unique,* la langue unique*, la monnaie unique, la bouffe unique... Vaste programme_...
> Adversaire de la "Langue unique" - lui qui justement croit porter le fer contre ceux qui veulent modifier "Sa Langue" !
> 
> Plus sérieusement, Fred a raison : l'emploi d'un mot dans une nouvelle acception est parfois nécessaire, en sciences en particulier (pourquoi la littérature ou la philosophie auraient-elle seules le droit d'inventer des concepts ?...)
> Et le fait qu'une nuance nous échappe, à nous béotiens, n'est pas forcément le signe que la nuance n'existe pas.
> 
> Interjeu, interaction : il faut du contexte et des exemples pour voir si nuance il y a.


Heureusement que l'interprétation unique ne nous est pas encore imposée, car ce que j'ai compris, personnellement, c'est que l'auteur s'attaque à l'invasion grandissante (réelle ou supposée) de l'anglais, y compris et surtout dans la langue française. C'est en ce sens que l'unicité linguistique est à appréhender, de mon point de vue.

Pour ce qui est du calque linguistique, il est clair que parfois il est indispensable si on ne veut ni se risquer à l'emprunt d'un mot étranger, ni forger un néologisme. Mais de là à y recourir juste pour placer une nuance qu'un terme aussi bien établi que le mot interaction pourrait parfaitement rendre, je préfère m'aligner sur le TLF et saluer la perspicacité de ses auteurs qui n'ont pas jugé utile de recenser ce qui s'apparente à un vocable sans lendemain...


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Xence said:


> Heureusement que l'interprétation unique ne nous est pas encore imposée, car ce que j'ai compris, personnellement, c'est que l'auteur s'attaque à l'invasion grandissante (réelle ou supposée) de l'anglais, y compris et surtout dans la langue française.


Oh - il s'attaque aussi aux informaticiens, aux journalistes et aux hommes politiques, et à toutes les expressions "d'origine douteuse" (étrangère...?). Il n'y manque que l'Anti-France.
Comme disait Gustave Parking, "tout le monde est contre la pensée unique"!



Xence said:


> C'est un terme qui date apparemment des années 80. Voir l'introduction de cet article, par exemple.


Cet article cite clairement les travaux de Brazelton, en disant que celui-ci avait défini le concept d'_interaction_ puis, plus tard, celui d'_interplay_.
Donc je me garderais de juger inutile un terme supplémentaire, en français, avant d'avoir une meilleure connaissance des travaux de Brazelton.

Note sur la complétude du TLF : il est _très pauvre_ sur les termes de métier autres que religion / littérature / philosophie. Et je ne parle pas seulement des métiers récents.


----------



## Xence

JeanDeSponde said:


> Oh - il s'attaque aussi aux informaticiens, aux journalistes et aux hommes politiques, et à toutes les expressions "d'origine douteuse" (étrangère...?). Il n'y manque que l'Anti-France.
> Comme disait Gustave Parking, "tout le monde est contre la pensée unique"!


Là, tu m'étonnes JDS ! Je ne vois pas pourquoi tu fais glisser le débat hors de ce qui était prévu. Je te cite encore une fois:


			
				JeanDeSponde said:
			
		

> L'auteur pointé par ce lien peut s'appliquer à lui-même sa définition : il conclut en écrivant _Nous qualifions, nous, de "néo-crétins" tous ceux qui s'inclinent devant la pensé unique,* la langue unique*, la monnaie unique, la bouffe unique... Vaste programme_...
> Adversaire de la "Langue unique" - lui qui justement croit porter le fer contre ceux qui veulent modifier "Sa Langue" !


 
***



			
				JeanDeSponde said:
			
		

> Cet article cite clairement les travaux de Brazelton, en disant que celui-ci avait défini le concept d'_interaction_ puis, plus tard, celui d'_interplay_.


 
Je suis désolé, mais ce n'est pas ce que dit l'article. L'article dit exactement ceci:


> Le mouvement s'est accéléré depuis quinze ans grâce à Brazelton - et à son incontestable talent médiatique -, qui *a su imposer le concept d'interaction* avant celui, dernier en date, d' " interjeu " (" interplay ").


 
Quant à _interplay_, il remonterait à 1862.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Ben, Xence, on est donc d'accord - deux concepts en anglais, pourquoi alors un seul mot en français ?...
Et pourquoi traiter de _néo-crétins_ ceux qui adoptent un terme anglais par ailleurs peut-être consacré, sans équivalent immédiat, au nom d'une "pensée unique" qui n'existe souvent que dans l'esprit de ceux qui en parlent ?...


----------



## Xence

Salut JDS !

Pourquoi deux concepts en anglais pour un seul mot de français? Mais je n'en sais rien. Ce sont deux langues différentes, ayant des contextes socio-historiques différents; cela doit nécessairement se répercuter sur les nuances et les acceptions attribuées aux mots.
Ce que je constate c'est que le mot _interaction_ (probablement emprunté à l'anglais) date de 1876, c'est à dire à une époque où l'emprunt (ou le calque) de _interplay_ était aussi possible. Si la nuance entre les deux était si marquée que ça, je ne m'explique pas non plus qu'on ait préféré l'un et ignoré l'autre. Bien au contraire, tous les dictionnaires que j'ai consultés jusque là, à l'exemple du Collins, traduisent _interplay_ par _interaction_.

***

Pour le néo-crétinisme, c'était une petite note d'humour que, visiblement, tu ne sembles pas apprécier. Je m'en excuse.


----------

